# Chihiros RGB or WRGB



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

I have no love for RGB only lights.. but that is more personal than anything..


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I run an RGB on a 45cm tank. The light output is good and very bright, it's growing all the plants under it very well, including helferi downoi, AR mini, and AR lilacina. However, I'm probably going to upgrade in the future to something with better rendering, if that makes any sense. I like the Fluval 3.0 nanos but I'm not very clear on their output capabilities vs their full size counterparts.

The RGB gets pretty warm, about 130 degrees according to my IR temp gun, but it actually runs considerably cooler than my 36" Fluval 3.0, but not as cool as my Finnex Fugeray Planted+.


----------

